# Polk Releases A New Entry-Level Speaker Series (T50, T30, T15)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Baltimore, Maryland’s Polk Audio has introduced a new line of entry-level speakers. Branded the “T Series,” it's a collection of speakers modeled after the company’s first Monitor Series Loudspeaker first released in 1972. The Monitor Series was originally designed by a brain trust consisting of Matt Polk, George Klopfer, and Sandy Gross, and answered the trios desire for “concert sound in their homes.” Fast-forward 43 years, and Polk holds dozens upon dozens of audio patents and has a rich history of popular speaker models.










"Polk engineers are famous for saying it's easy to make expensive speakers sound great," said Michael Greco, global brand director for Polk. "The challenge is making an entry-level line with exceptional sound that far exceeds its price. The T Series does just that, providing a balanced audio reproduction and incredible listening experience whether you're an avid movie watcher or music fan."

The new T Series is comprised of a tower speaker (T50), a bookshelf speaker (T15), and a center-channel (T30). Being an entry-level series, it’s not surprising that Polk is branding the speakers as offering more for less. Without providing specifics, media materials tout the speakers as having quality cabinet construction with “furniture-grade” black oak finishes. While those descriptions cover a wide range of territory, defined price points (T50 tower: $130/each; T30 center: $130; T15 bookshelf: $100/pair) clearly show that a 5.0 package with towers as mains can be had for under $500.










The T50 tower and T30 center both feature a 1-inch silk dome tweeter with a custom-designed wave guide to control dispersion and increase power handling. The T15 bookshelf has a slightly smaller .75-inch silk dome tweeter. On the woofer side, the T50 has two 6.5-inch bi-laminate composite Dynamic Balance midrange drivers paired with two 6.5-inch sub-bass radiators. The T30 center and T15 bookshelf feature 5.25-inch Dynamic Balance drivers; both models have bass ports (T30 rear firing, T15 front firing). Also, the T15 has pre-attached keyhole slots for wall-mount applications.

The entire T Series is available now. Interested buyers can find models at Best Buy locations. They can also be purchased via online retailers including Amazon and Crutchfield.


_Image Credits: Polk Audio_


----------

